# Young Blue Swallow



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello

H R U all?

my New Young Swallow Pigeon 2010

thank you


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you for sharing, I look foward to getting one of those in the near future..I just think they are terrific!


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

one of the best swallows I have seen
But my personnel favor is tiger swallow


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank You spirit wings & Avian

I also Have Tiger Swallow

I'll share a photo for you in Special post 

Regards


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Very pretty! I love all swallows, but the Fairy swallows are my favorite (both saxon and tiger/bohemian). I've always wanted some, but I don't believe I've ever seen any in person.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oooo! I love that tiger! More pics please!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

avian said:


> one of the best swallows I have seen
> But my personnel favor is tiger swallow


_"Tiger Swallow: Or Bohemian Swallow. Always come with the alternating colored and white flight feathers. Which is achieved by stimulating colored feathers to turn white after plucking the appropriate feathers. These come with either muffs or clean legged and either full cap marking or spot marking and plain headed or crested."_

Is this true ???


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, I think so

who also have Swallow to share it with us?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

sreeshs said:


> _"Tiger Swallow: Or Bohemian Swallow. Always come with the alternating colored and white flight feathers. Which is achieved by stimulating colored feathers to turn white after plucking the appropriate feathers. These come with either muffs or clean legged and either full cap marking or spot marking and plain headed or crested."_
> 
> Is this true ???


Yes. I believe you only have to pluck these once. I'm wondering if they have the tiger grizzle gene that helps with that.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a pair on my profile page-blue barless! Love those guys!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> I have a pair on my profile page-blue barless! Love those guys!


Great Silver bar less Swallows


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yes. I believe you only have to pluck these once. I'm wondering if they have the tiger grizzle gene that helps with that.


Thanks Becky, thats interesting. So once plucked then in consecutive molts those feathers will come out as white itself ? Is this because of the tiger grizzle gene or that part is a different story ?


----------



## Hany EL-Sayed (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi MR. Mahmoud
Thank you for sharing, one of the best Standard of swallows
Your birds are really beautiful!!
Sending all our best!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

thank you hany and all my friends on pigeon talk


----------



## blueflyer (Aug 23, 2011)

*blueflyer*



egpigeon said:


> Hello
> 
> H R U all?
> 
> ...


that is a beautiful bird next on my list of breed to get i might as well drem here then in bed tx mark


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanx blueflyer

I'm sure you'll keep the best of Swallow pigeons

Good luck my friend


----------

